# Mixing 2,4-D LV4



## arkie

How much 2,4-D per 100 gallon of water do I use in my sprayer to spray pasture for weeds?


----------



## rajela

2.5 gallons in 100 gallons of water sprayed on 10 acres will give you a quart per acre of 24D coverage


----------



## FarmerCline

Well it depends on how much water your sprayer puts out per acre. For most weeds 2 pints of 2,4d per acre is enough.....some hard to kill weeds may require more. If your sprayer is calibrated for 20 gallons of water per acre you would need 10 pints of 2,4d at the application rate of 2 pints per acre. It is important to know about how much water your sprayer is going to apply per acre to ensure that you don't over apply or under apply the 2,4d.


----------



## rajela

You will need 1 quart of surfactant also.


----------



## rajela

FarmerCline said:


> Well it depends on how much water your sprayer puts out per acre. For most weeds 2 pints of 2,4d per acre is enough.....some hard to kill weeds may require more. If your sprayer is calibrated for 20 gallons of water per acre you would need 10 pints of 2,4d at the application rate of 2 pints per acre. It is important to know about how much water your sprayer is going to apply per acre to ensure that you don't over apply or under apply the 2,4d.


Water per race is dependent on travel speed and sprayer output.


----------



## rajela

Arkie what brand of sprayer do you have and does it have booms or boom less.


----------



## FarmerCline

rajela said:


> Water per race is dependent on travel speed and sprayer output.


Very true.


----------



## 5050racing

Fill sprayer with a known amount of water only spray in on your field and keep track of speed to determine amount your applying per acre.


----------



## rajela

Look at the spray nozzles or nozzle, write down the make and model go online and find the rate chart.


----------



## Vol

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/0520.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire

^ +1

Here's another link. Same thing, different presentation. The "Ounce" calibration method.

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/442/442-453/442-453.html


----------



## rjmoses

My sprayer and nozzles are calibrated at 20 gals/acre at 5.5 MPH and 40 PSI. You have to match all elements: nozzle size--gals/acre--travel speed--and spray pressure.

Here's a real good link for calibration:

http://msuextension.org/publications/AgandNaturalResources/MT200915AG.pdf

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------

